# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > الحلويات >  طريقة سهلة لعمل أروع صوص التوفي وبالخطوات المصوره

## شكولاتةuae

*عزيزاتي التوفي من ألذ الصلصات الخاصة بالحلويات وممكن ينضاف كنوع من التزين النهائي لأي نوع حلو أو كيك أضف على ذالك إني طعمه رائع جدا جدا جدا . وسبق ونزلت طريقة التوفي في وصفة كيكة الروب بصوص التوفي ومع ذلك لازالت تأتيني رسائل واستفسارات عن مشاكل في عمل صوص التوفي وأبرز هذي المعوقات هي :-

1.تكتل السكر وعدم ذوابنه بشكل كامل 
2.تكتل المزيج عند إضافة القشطة 
3.لون الكراميل غامق 
4.قوام التوفي لزج جدا وغير ناعم




وهني عزيزاتي راح أطرح طريقة لصوص التوفي اتخليج اتحبين اتسوينه كل يوم ما بطول عليكم اهني أنا سويت مقدارين تقدرين تسوين مقدار واحد. البداية في جدر على النار نحط أربع فناجين شكر ويا فنجان واحد ماي






ونفرغ علبتين قشطة (أنا أفضل قشطة نستله ) في كوب بلاستك وانسخنه في الميكرويف لحوالي ال90 ثانية ممكن نستغني عن هذي الخطوة ونضع علب القشطة في ماء حار على الضو لكن للسرعة ممكن نستخدم الميكرويف والكوب البلاستيكي عسب يسهل علينا سكب القشطة لاحقاً على الشكر. بإسم الله نبدأ.





نضع الجدر على النار على حرارة متسوية وانخليه لحد ما يفور طبعاُ الماء راح نستفيد منه في شيئين الأول اني الشكر راح يذوب بشكل كامل وما راح نحصل على قطع غير مذابة مثل الطريقة القديمة الي نقلب فيها الشكر على الضو والشي الثاني إني الشكر بيبدا يتلون ببطئ فنقدر نتحكم باللون الي نحن نبغيه للتوفي بكل بساطة .





لاحظوا أحبتي إهني بعد مرور حوالي الأربع دقائق على غلي الشكر والماء بدأت الاطراف تتلون بلون الكراميل الخفيف لاحظوا الجانب الأيمن.





واهني بعد مرور 7 دقائق بالظبط وصل للون الي نحن نباه وهو اللون الذهبي الخفيف .





في هذي المرحلة نكون سخنا القشطة مثل ما أسلفنا ونبعد الجدر عن النار اشوي لحوالي أربع ثواني بعدين إنضيف القشطة للشكر مع التقليب المستمر





ونرجعه مرة ثانية للضو وانخليه يفور لحوالي الدقيقتين بس .





بعدين إنطفي عليه النار ونبعده عن الضو وانخليه اشوي 





بعد ما يبرد بشكل كامل إنصبه في غرش بلاستك أو غرشة وحدة كبيرة .لاحظوا لونه الذهبي الرائع








وبعدين انسكر العلب بشكل محكم واندخلها الثلاجة وبيكون عندنا كمية من صوص التوفي الجاهز لتزين الكيك والجيزكيك وأنواع الحلويات الثانية .

*





*وهني وعافية انتظروني في جيزكيك الأكواب البلاستيكية 





مع محبتي شيف شوكلاتة*










*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل كوكيز الشوفان والزبيب حصري 
طريقة عمل كيك التمر من الذ الحلويات 
طريقة عمل كيكة الشوكولاتة اللذيذه حصري 
طريقة عمل كب كيك التفاح حلى سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل تيراميسو الليمون حلى سهل ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل كوكيز الفراولة سهل وسريع حصري 
طريقة عمل وافل الشوكولاتة سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل كيكة القرفة والتوت بالصور حصري 
طريقة عمل كيك الباوند بالفانيليا حلى سهل... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز الفستق حلى سهل ولذيذ حصري

----------


## أم أيامـ،ـي

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي
 :Big Grin: 
دايماً كنت أذوب مارس و قشطة ، لأنه ما يضبط معاي التوفي

بجرب هالوصفة و إن شاء الله تضبط
تسلم إيدينج  :Big Grin:

----------


## اموووره

روووووووعه ماشاء الله

كل وصفاتج بالحلويات جربتها .....والكل يسالني كيف ومن وين؟؟؟؟!!!

بانتظار ابداعاتج دااايما

وبانتظار الميني جيز كيك

----------


## الشرية

ماشاء الله عليج 
الله يوفقج في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## روح636

مشاااااااااااءالله الطريقة رووووعه والله ...~

جذي أسويها أنا بعد^^ ...~

تحيااااااااااااااتي لج الغلا 

وفي أنتظار الجيز كيك

----------


## الثريااا

مشكوووووره ع الطريقه !.!. ان شاالله بجربها

----------


## بنــuaeــت

انتي مبدعة .. رهيبة .. ما شاء الله عليج .. عيني عليج باردة .. مب قادرة أوصف شغلج وإبداعج .. 
راويت ريلي شغلج قال : يا حيهم اهلها دوم يذوقون اكلها .. خخخخخخ
على فكرة سويت البارحة فطاير من تطبيقج للعجين لرابع يوم رمضان على ما اعتقد
الكل عيبتهم وقالوا أحلى معجنات ناكلها 

تسلمييين حبيبتي والله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج ليوم الدين ^_^

----------


## ralbadi01

مشكورة

----------


## غلو11

مشكورة الغالية 
الله يوفقج دنيا وآخره

----------


## نبض وفى

تسلم ايدج يا الغالية

----------


## ام رآشد

مشكووره ع الطريقه  :Smile:

----------


## سوارة

الله يحفظج لاهلج خليتيني احب اسوي الحلويات

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_مشكوره على الوصفه يا شوكولاته


ويزاج الله كل خير_

----------


## BoA

ما شاء لله ... 
تسلمين ع الصوص الراقي ^_^

----------


## لوليانو

دائما فالصدااااره ^^ 

ما أقول غير ماشاء الله عليج عيني عليج بارده ... 

شطووووووووووورة ^^

----------


## قيثارة

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

شكراً شكراً شكراً ماتوفيج حقج 

كل يوم اتعلم شي يديد منج 

عيبتني طريقتج وإن شاء الله أجربها قريب 

تسلمين الغاليه 

الله يوفقج يارب ويسر أمورج

----------


## ام الغالي2005

طريقة وايد سهلة تسلمين يا شوكلاتة

----------


## كـــكـــاوة

*مساء الخير .. حبيبتى يعطيج ألف عافيه بس حبيت أستفسر عن جم شغله غن أمكن لانه معلوماتى بالطبخ لج عليها شوى ... ( الإستكانه تقصدين استكانة الشاى العادية _ القشطة نستله اللى تكون بقوطى دائرية ) وشكرا مقدما*

----------


## روحي لإماراتي

مشكوووووره ع الطريقه

----------


## جورجي6

يزاج الله خير وماقصرتي

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> *مساء الخير .. حبيبتى يعطيج ألف عافيه بس حبيت أستفسر عن جم شغله غن أمكن لانه معلوماتى بالطبخ لج عليها شوى ... ( الإستكانه تقصدين استكانة الشاى العادية _ القشطة نستله اللى تكون بقوطى دائرية ) وشكرا مقدما*



اهلين ككاوه 

عزيزتي الاستكانة هي استكانة الشاي . بس عزيزتي في وصوص التوفي استخدمت فنجان القهوة . وقشطة نستلة افضل الي في القوطي الدائري .

----------


## wadia

في عندي طريقة تخلطن سكر بني مع قشطة

----------


## ام كايد111

تسلم الايادي

----------


## رقيقة

مشكوووووووورة والله عالوصفة 

بنفذها على طول

----------


## خفة لمس

*ومنج نستفيد 
ماشاءالله عليج*

----------


## {الملكـــة}

مشكوووورة فديتج ع الوصفة
مشكلتي هالتوفي مووول ما يضبط
الشكر يتكتل يوم اضيف القشطة
بجرب طريقتج وان شاء الله اضبطه
وبالتووووووووفيييييييييق  :Smile:

----------


## علومي زينة

يسلمووو يا حلوة

----------


## ماما امولة

يسلموووووووووووووووا حبيبتي
دومج مبدعة

----------


## هنادي22

تسلمين اختي شوكولاته .. وصفاتج كلها ماشاء الله مضبوطة في المقادير 100%
وفي انتظار جديدج ...

----------


## Limo0onah

دائما مبدعه ...ويستمر الابداع الي الامام

----------


## princess uAe

مبدعة ما شا ء الله عليج وان شاء الله راح اطبق طريقتج لأني كم مرة اسوي صوص التوفي ولا يضبط معاي تسلم ايدج حبيبتي

----------


## انثى بس غير

ما شاء الله عليج دايما مبدعه ف اكلاتج ووصفاتج اللذيذه ياحظ اهلج  :Big Grin: 

الله يحفظج يااارب

----------


## ميثه المنهالي

ابداع يامبدعه

----------


## aloshe

Thanks alote
you are the best

----------


## مسا الليل

تسلم يمناج

----------


## دانة الغربية

رووووووعة

----------


## دانة الغربية

رووووووعة

----------


## الجرح ارحم

ناااااااااايس

يشهي > يمي < > يمي <

يالتوفيييج نااايس الصرااحه ربي يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## *أم عبدالرحمن*

بارك الله فيج أختي..

----------


## جـورية العين

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنا مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ لآلاَئِكَ، الصَّابِرِينَ عَلَى بَلاَئِكَ، النَّاصِرِينَ لأَوْلِيائِكَ. اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تَحْرِمْنا خَيْرَ مَا عِندَكَ بِسُوءِ مَا عِنْدَنا. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ عَيشاً قَارّاً، وَرِزْقاً دَارّاً، وَعَمَلاً بَارّاً. اللَّهُمَّ اغْنِنَا بِالإِفْتِقَارِ إِلَيْكَ، وَلاَ تُفْقِرْنا بِالإِسْتِغْناءِ عَنْكَ.

----------


## مرحباني

صبحج الله بالخييييير 

ماشاء الله 

وي وي فدييييييييييتج ماشاء الله بسم الله علييييج مبدعه يالغاليه ربي يحرم ايدينج النار 

ماشاء الله وربي فنااااااانه لا خلا ولا عدم يعله ف ميزان حسناتج 

ويزاج الله كل خير يارب 

ونترياااااااج ف كل يديد يامبدعتنااا 


اختج 

مرحباااااني

----------


## جسرالامل

ما شاء الله عليج تعلمنا منج واااااايد خاصه كيكه الزبده بالشعيريه وايد لذيذه الله يحفظج من كل عين

----------


## شكولاتةuae

تسلمون أحبتي على ردودكم الرائعة .

----------


## asma07

روووووووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## أم الأطفال

روووووووووعه يعطيج العافيه حبوبه

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

يعطيج العافية

----------


## صفوويه

> مشكوووووره ع الطريقه !.!. ان شاالله بجربها

----------


## * متوآضعه *

مشكوره حبيبتي ييتي فوقتج لاني اليوم سويت كيكه وعليها توفي بس التوفي عندي ما ضبط للاسف 
السكر تكتل .. 

بسيف الطريقه وبجربها باقرب فرصه ...

وما بنساج بدوعاتي

----------


## روح وليد

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## دوا العوق

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## ام الصبر

تسلم ايدج
دائما مبدعة ما شاء الله وأنا وايد أستفيد منج 

في إنتظار يديدج دايما

----------


## Msajwany

أنت رائعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني.... الله يعطيج العافية حبيبتي و يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتج.. أنا بجرب التوفي بطريقتج اليديدة اللي فيها ماي وتسخين القشطة لأني أعاني أحيانا من تكتل التوفي

----------


## رولا Rola

ممممممممممممممم يتاكل وحده هههههه

----------


## tresor

طريقه سـهله ومميزه ,, 

ان شاء الله بنجربها 

يعطييييييييج ربي العافيه 

وربي يحقق امنياتج

----------


## الخطيرة

فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه

----------


## غزلان الروح

عجيبه ياشوكليت ومشكوره لان انا وحده من البنات اللي صادفتها بعض المعوقات لعمل التوفي بس هاذي الطريقه شكلها رووووووعه وسهله

----------


## lollypop.84

ماشاء الله عليج وعسى ربي يرزقج على قد نياتج

----------


## Attractive ~

مشكورة ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## نقطة حبر

ماشاء الله علييييييييييييييييييييج إبدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآع 
كلمــــــــــــــة روووعه شويه علييييييه 

يعطيج العافيه سلمت يمينج حبيبتي ربي يعافيج

----------


## الخطيرة

انتي فناااانه واحب ابداعاتج في الطبخ والله يجزيج الف خير علا التعب الي تبذلينه واحب اعرف رايج فالهموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=874359

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

ما شاء الله علييييييييج يا شيف شوكولاته فنانه

----------


## mabrooka

جزاج الله كل خير يا أم الخير  :Smile: 

امس جربتها وواااايد أريح من التوفي اللي متعوده اسويه 


ننتظر جديدج الغاليه ..


mabrooka

----------


## ~ ذرى ~

إن شاء الله بسويهاااا جريب
طلعت الطريقة وايد سهله ونا ماكنت أدري 
ماشاء الله عليج التصوير رووووووعه جد بس تعالي بسألج شو نوع الكاميرا إلي اتصورين فيها أطباقج ؟<< مايخصه فالموضوع
امبلا يخصه خخخخخ

----------


## koko_dega

ابدااااااااع ما شاء الله عليج

^^

----------


## ام مزونه

دائماً مبدعه الله يحفظك يالغلا

----------


## أم زمرده

رائعه واكثر من رائعه

----------


## ffmm

تسلم ايدك

----------


## يدووه موزه

طريقه سهله و حلوه

يعطيج العافيه حبوبه

----------


## الرحيــل

جاري التجربة ... خصوصا اني اعاني من المعوقات الثلاث اللي ذكرتيها ههههههههه

يزاج الله خير .... ورزقك كل ماتتمنيه ... واسعدك الله في الدارين ....

----------


## m88ra

عجبتني الطريقه بجربها

----------


## حصوووه

انتس رائعه بمعنى الكلمة

----------


## جريحة روحي

فعلا الطريقة شكلها اسهل بوايد وان شالله بجربها تسلم يمناج الغلا

----------


## ¯`•.شوق_دبي¯`•.

يزاج الله خير عالمعلومه وان شاءالله بطبقها في اقرب فرصه >.<

----------


## الحنونة55

صدق انك مرة ذربه تسلمين

----------


## ام عمر 16

ما شاء الله عليج
وان شاء الله بعتمد هاي الطريقة
ربي يحفج

----------


## شوق الدار

ماشااااااءالله علييج روووعه يسلموووو

----------


## تانا

يسلااام ولا اسهل من هالطريقه ...ان شاء الله بجربها قريبا وجزاك الله خير

----------


## alfatami

يسلمووووو حبيبتي

----------


## noor77

مبدعة حبيبتي ما في كلام تسلم الأيادي

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

ماشاء الله عليج يا شوشو تبارك الرحمن الله يعدج انشاء مثل مانتي ساعده بطونا

----------


## Armani

ماشاء الله عليج والله ابدااااع 

بالعافية وربي يوفقج

----------


## علـآآآيه

يمي يمي يم

----------


## أم حمزة2

طريييقة حلوة و أسهل عن طريقتي ^_^ 

مشكوووورة حبيبتي والله يعطيج على قد نيتج ^_^

----------


## فينيسياا

يزاج الله خير انا دومي اتعقد من التوفي وااايد تخترب عني الصلصة 

بجرب طريقتج  :Smile:

----------


## Sdeem

تسلم ايدك روعه

----------


## انا رغم الالم

نااايس 
الصراحه مره سويته ربي مايوريكم شكله بس الحين اكييييد بيضبط
ثانكس فديتج

----------


## S.DOLCE

ربي يوفقج . . ما شاء الله عليج ابداع . . =)

* كنت هنآا | ~

----------


## فواحة عطر

تسلم ايدج والله يحفظج وينولج اللي في بالج ويحقق امنياتج ما شاء الله شرحج رايع وواضح تسلمين

----------


## Om-Ahmad

اسأل الله لكِ النجاح والفوز في جنات النعيم وتحقيق
كل الامنيات ان شااااااااااااااء الله
اللهم آمين

----------


## شيطونة

تسلمين على الشرح المفصل
ان شاء الله يضبط معاي التوفي

----------


## أبحث عن ذاتي

مشكووورة .. بجربها باذن الله .. انا بعد كنت اعاني وايد من سالفة تكتل السكر وعدم ذوبانه .. الله يوفقج وينولج اللي في بالج يااارب

----------


## moon 83

ماشاء الله روعه

----------


## فرحة عمر

الله يعطيج على قد نيتج يا شكولاتة


اختك فالله...
فرحة عمر  :Smile:

----------


## % مريوم %

مشكوووره حبيبتي على الوصصفه
حدهاا سسهله .. ان شاءالله باجربهاا

----------


## فروله2020

ماشاء الله علييج فن والله ...

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

تسسسسسسسسلم ايدج

----------


## بنت زعبيل

ماشاءالله عليييييييج ،، تبـآآآرك الرحمنـ .. 
دوؤومج مبدعه ياشوكلـآآآته ،، 

كل الشكر لج يالغـآآليه على التوضيح والتصوير والخطوـآت المفصله
وهالشي وـآآآيد يسهل علينـآآ وقت التطبيق ويشجعنـآآ  :Smile: 

وان شاءالله بإذن الله اليوم بسووي سوويت وبطبق طريقتج للتوؤفي
لأن مو دوم تضبط ويايه =) ., لكن اليوم ان شاءالله تضبط الطريقه ،، 

ربي يعطيج العافيه ،، ويسعدج دنيـآ وـآخره ،،
دمتي بخير عزيزتي ..}~

----------


## أنوار2009

أشكرج وأشكر كل طرقج الرائعة

----------


## عيوز مخترشة1

الطريقة وااااااااااااايد سهلة وبسيطة..

تسلميييين الغالية ع الوصفة.. ^^

----------


## غــزلان

مشكوووووره ع الطريقه !.!. ان شاالله بجربها

----------


## ffmm

تسلم ايدك

----------


## سميه درويش

يسلمو الايادي انتي تستحقي لقب شيف معلم وبصراحه تعجز الكلمات عن الوصف بارك الله فيكي انا جديده بالمنتدي واقبليني صديقه

----------


## الفيروزي

يسلمووو

^.^

----------


## sameed

ماشاء الله علييييج 

مشششكوره الغاليه

----------


## جوهرة الإبداع

يم يمي

----------


## طفله الورد

تسلمييين حبيبتي والله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج

----------


## انفاس روحي..

تسلمين بجربه ان شاء الله

----------


## (((ماااسه)))

وااااااو يسلموووووو


يهبببل ..

----------


## خواطررررر

تسلم ايدج على الوصفة

----------


## الامارات مسكن

حبيبتي شوكولاته uae ماشاء الله عليج ربي يحفظج ويحققلج كل امنياتج ويرزقج بكل الي تحلمينه عاجل غير اجل يارب العالمين ،،،،
كل يوم نتعلم منج ربي يجعلة في ميزان حسناتج يارب العالمين ...
اختج ام امنه وراشد

----------


## M!ss~Mo0oN

ما شا الله عليج انا متابعه كل اعمالج تسلمييييييييييييييين ويزااااااااج الله خييييييييييير

----------


## um-hajar

تسلم الايادي..

----------


## huda2011

تسلم ايدك .

----------


## كراعين نمله



----------


## Hindooh

تســلم ايدج فديتج .. 
نترقب يديدج ..

----------


## كاآجول

تسلم ايدج

----------


## Om..LoOody

تسلم ايدج حبيبتي 
لازم اجربها

----------


## بيبي دمعة

*يمي يمي شكله لذيذ.. تسلم ايدج ..*

----------


## h.humaid

يعطيج العافية وربي يحقق اللي فبالج ويوفقج فحياتج يارب

*

----------


## ميميه88

يزاج الله خير
كنت اضبطه بالطريقه الاولى بس يتعبني ومرات مايضبط
بجرب هالطريقه
بس لمن نحطه بالثلاجه مابيتجمد؟

----------


## غنااتي

للأسف سويته و ماضبط من اول خطوة 

الشكر ما طاع يحمر ابد 
جربته مرتين الاولى بدون ماحرك بعد الغليان والثانية مع التحريك 

تم على لونه لين ما تكتل بالكامل 

وين المشكلة ؟ مع اني استخدمت الكمية بالضبط

----------


## أم فهوووود

للرفع

----------


## دانتيل

thanks

----------


## shorof2000

روووووووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## White Dove

شكرا على طريقة التوفي
سهلة و واضحة ان شاء الله بجربها قريبا

----------


## وحي خيالك

تسلم يمينج دووووم يحترق وياي السكر هههههه مشكوره حبوبه

----------


## قارورة العسل

ممتاااااااااااااااااااز تسلم الايادي

----------


## [ أم حمد ]

[ مآ شآء الله ، ربي يوفقج أختي ]

----------


## رنادوه

مبدعة ما شاء الله عليج 
تبارك الرحمن

----------


## كراعين نمله

تسلم ايدج

----------


## lolwa2011

تسلم ايدج بصراحه شي وااو 
وطريقه واايد سهله

----------

